# Smoked raisins?



## chiquilin (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone ever smoke grapes to make smoked raisins?

What other fruits are good to smoke. I like melons of all sorts so I guess it would be like making dried fruit.

Apples?  The same as melons I guess.

I'll get some of the amazin mat material and lay it out and just do a nice single layer of assorted sliced fruit and see what comes out good.


----------



## cliffcarter (Dec 21, 2013)

IMHO if you want smoked raisins then you should just smoke the raisins, not the grapes.


----------



## chiquilin (Dec 21, 2013)

i guess this advice follows along with your signature.

yeah that makes sense. i was thinking the moisture in the grapes would help penetrate the flavor into the whole fruit.  raisins are more dense so i didnt think the flavor would penetrate much.  i've made raisins in the oven before. place on a baking pan and set the oven at 180* and leave the door cracked open about a half inch and left  it for 4 hours and they came out nice.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 22, 2013)

Smoked strawberries are AMAZING!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chiquilin (Dec 23, 2013)

Slice em or leave em whole?


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 23, 2013)

Whole - mopped through grapeseed oil first...Here's where I used them. Enjoy!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chiquilin (Dec 23, 2013)

That plate looks delicious.

Do you think it would be best to mop all my fruit with grapeseed oil. Which btw I heard is one of the best oils to fry in since it has a higher smoke point.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you so much!

I use grapeseed oil on absolutely everything I cook, (fruit, grilled lobster, meats, all fish, veggies) due to the high heat friendly aspect and the healthy factor too.

Here's to delicious stuff!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------

